# [RISOLTO] Grub installato ma non vede il kernel

## athamay

Ciao a tutti   :Very Happy: 

Sto provando ad installare Gentoo, e per ora la uso su virtualbox.

Ho scaricato il CD minimale ed ho seguito la guida.

Tutto bene a parte questo problema: ho installato Grub con le indicazioni del genkernel, ma il file di configurazione generato non contirne il kernel che ho in boot ma è precompilato in modo standard, in prtaica questo:

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

Nella mia partizione di boot ho invece:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r4
> 
> initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

 

Quello che chiedo è:

1 - come posso sistemare la cosa, visto che mi si avvia solo grub in attesa di istruzioni? ( Grub > )

2 - come è possibile editare il file con nano da consolle, in fase di installazione (aggiungere la dicitura esatta del kernel che ho in boot)

3 - come mai non ha generato il file correttamente in fase di installazione?

Premetto che penso di aver sbagliato qualcosa io, probabilmente   :Very Happy: 

Con fdisk ho creato:

dev/hda1     boot

dev/hda2     swap

dev/hda3     root

GrazieLast edited by athamay on Mon Aug 31, 2009 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrl4n

 *athamay wrote:*   

> Premetto che penso di aver sbagliato qualcosa io, probabilmente   

 

Te lo confermo...credo che quell'errore almeno una volta l'abbiamo fatto tutti.

Puoi risolvere la cosa abbastanza facilmente: avvia con un "cd live"; da amministratore monta la partizione (hda1) che contiene grub.conf (il file che devi modificare); spostati in /boot/grub/grub.conf e con nano edita il file di configurazione; fai ripartire e gioisci...  :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

se hai il prompt di grub non ti serve usare la live, puoi caricare il kernel manualmente

----------

## athamay

Ok, tutto a posto .... visto che dovevo fare l'installazione anche sulla mia macchina, ho rifatto tutta la procedura.

Evidentemente avevo saltato qualche riga del manuale, visto che ora il sistema è partito   :Very Happy: 

Grazie

----------

## mrl4n

Bene...ora puoi aggiungere il tag [risolto] a questo post.  :Wink: 

----------

## athamay

Fatto, me ne ero dimenticato  :Smile: 

----------

